

.gay, .wine, .porn and .sexy among gTLDs objected to by Saudi Arabia - EdwardQ
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/it-business/3375984/gay-wine-porn-sexy-among-gtlds-objected-by-saudi-arabia/

======
petercooper
Many societies and cultures consider Saudi Arabia's official attitudes to
women and homosexuals to be counter to their culture, morality or religion and
similarly offensive, but are happy for them to attend the Olympics, sit at the
UN, etc. They can either play their part in sitting alongside cultures that at
least tolerate each other or they can, well, pull the plug on their Internet
connection.

------
mseepgood
LOL, do they have a problem with their sexuality?

